# Splinter Cell: Conviction



## mattie (Feb 7, 2010)

So, is this only for XBox and PC?  No PS3 port in sight?

This might be the justification I need to upgrade my PC.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 8, 2010)

Think it's just PC & 360. First SC game I've taken an interest in in yonks....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 5, 2010)

Ahem. So it's coming out in a couple of weeks. Anyone getting it? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## mattie (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure my PC will run it - if it does, I'll give it a punt.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2010)

Played the demo, like bits of it but not sure, seems a lot of faffing about to do simple things like running to cover really...


----------



## The Groke (Apr 9, 2010)

On usenet for XBox360 now...

Will be playing shortly!


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm most of the way through the single player and I think it's a really well made game. The cover system just works. In dark cover the screen is black and white, move out of the shadows and the screen turns coloured again. Brilliant take down system, love the execute mode.

I hated all the gadgety bits of the previous ones, they just seemed rather superfluous apart from the mirror under the door thing, which I've used loads here.

Weapons are great and the update and tag system works well imo. You get points from executing different takedowns and spend them on upgrading your weapons.

I've only played it on Normal so far so I've not really got a chance to check out what the AI is like but even on Normal they're not too bad. The last known position thing works well too. Once spotted a ghost of you stays where they've seen you and they'll work towards that to take you out. You can use that to flank them and set up traps and stuff to take them out.

It really clips along, loading is done underneath cut scenes which are over pretty quickly usually and the only time you see a loading screen is when you die. The story is projected onto the scenery around you and your objectives are clearly projected onto that too.

All in all I love this game. I've never thoroughly enjoyed a stealth game before but this one just gets so much right.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds pretty good BMD 

Am I right in thinking there's co-op and online modes? Is single player substantial enough that someone who doesn't play online and has no one to play co-op with will get their money's worth?


----------



## bmd (Apr 12, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sounds pretty good BMD
> 
> Am I right in thinking there's co-op and online modes? Is single player substantial enough that someone who doesn't play online and has no one to play co-op with will get their money's worth?



There are co-op and online modes too. I'm making a squinty face when I think about getting your money's worth from the single-player. I think I'd rent it if you're just playing single player as the story is only about 7 or 8 hours, less if you blast through it. That said I reckon I will be playing this through a few times, which I rarely do with a game. There are a lot of challenges to complete, different take-downs and they're really enjoyable so I reckon I'll be trying to complete them all.

I would co-op it with you if you get time. The co-op is a completely different story to the single-player too. From looking at the reviews it seems to be as much fun as single player so it'd be a shame to miss out.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone been playing this?


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2010)

Merged thread by any chance?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol nah I forget to add the word 'else'..!


----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2010)

I have really got into this game. Playing it has actually changed my FPS style from defensive to offensive. Once you're in a firefight and they get a fix on you then you have to keep moving. Once you move you're out in the open and you've got about 5 seconds before you're dead, if that.

So I started setting traps, tagging peeps and just moving at them all the time. It's really sharpened up my skills and made the game a real seat of the pants experience. Love it.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 20, 2010)

Posted on the cheap arse gamers thread, but might as well post in here as well, get it for just shy of £18 from Woolworth atm, and it's in the 2 for £25 offer, so if you can find something else you like as well, extra bonus.

http://www.woolworthsentertainment....ancy-s-splinter-cell-conviction/10047707.html


----------

